# DROGAN'S TRAP, An Eberron Dungeon Adventure 8th Level



## megamania (Nov 30, 2007)

I am looking for 4-6 players to run a stylized dungeon set in the game world of Eberron.  Characters are to be 8th level.

Books that can be used-

Core
Any Eberron
Spell Comp
Magic Item Comp
Any "Complete" book

Full EXP for those that respond during the battle and 1/2 for those that don't

EXP
Knuckles +610
Shield +305
Jaws +610
Kasthiras +610
Scepter +305

CRITTERS / ENCOUNTERS / TRAPS
Sandmen (x4) Tome of Horrors


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 30, 2007)

Yay, eberron. Count me in.  Hhhm, but what to play.....

Anyone need a warforged bodyguard? An artificer, a dragonmarked sorcerer, a spoiled noble. A commander who treated his warforged as humans and has won the undying loyalty of a former soldier?


----------



## megamania (Nov 30, 2007)

If it helps, you were sent to locate an item hidden within this dungeon.  If you wish you may be Wayfinders or just a group gathered to explore , locate and retrieve sought item.

The adventure will begin at the believed site.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 30, 2007)

I could play a Gnome artificer, if you wish to be my muscle I'll be happy to enhance you. =)

Or even better, a 'forged artificer. We could be like brothers. You know, my adamantine is your adamantine. He he


----------



## Ilium (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't have any Eberron stuff, but I do have the rules for warforged (they're in one of my books, though I don't remember which).  I'd be up for a warforged scout rogue.  Somebody who was an infiltrator/sentry-removal specialist during the Great War, and is now looking to apply what he knows without getting arrested.   At least not too often.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 30, 2007)

I've been thinking how nice a good old-fashioned dungeon would be, and Eberron is always nice. So, I'm definitely interested. 

 I'm thinking along the lines of a Shifter Ranger/Rogue/Weretouched Master. Useful for traps, locks, scouting, and turning into a tiger.


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 1, 2007)

As I have time for another game and absolutely adore Eberron, I would be interested. I would probably play either a warforged fighter whose main focus is deal massive amounts of damage. I have never played a warforged character and figured any group could use a melee combatant.


----------



## megamania (Dec 1, 2007)

Sounds like some good ideas so far.

As always- first completed / posted characters are in.  Looking for 4-6.  Knowledge of Eberron is nice but not required.


----------



## megamania (Dec 1, 2007)

Ilium said:
			
		

> I don't have any Eberron stuff, but I do have the rules for warforged (they're in one of my books, though I don't remember which).  I'd be up for a warforged scout rogue.  Somebody who was an infiltrator/sentry-removal specialist during the Great War, and is now looking to apply what he knows without getting arrested.   At least not too often.





Monster Manual III I believe is where they are listed in a non-Eberron book.


----------



## megamania (Dec 1, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> As I have time for another game and absolutely adore Eberron, I would be interested. I would probably play either a warforged fighter whose main focus is deal massive amounts of damage. I have never played a warforged character and figured any group could use a melee combatant.





Welcome back Mista Collins.   If you liked Dragon Hoard you should enjoy this also.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 1, 2007)

Clearly this should be an all-warforged party .

I might be in for this, if it hasn't filled up by the time I think of a fun 'forged concept I'll post something.


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 1, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> Welcome back Mista Collins.   If you liked Dragon Hoard you should enjoy this also.




It's good to be back. I should have a fully posted stat sheet by tomorrow morning... and a partial background possibly.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 1, 2007)

Alright, current idea is a warforged paladin (using the racial substitutions from Races of Eberron).  A complete and total tank, designed to shrug off ridiculous amounts of damage and just keep coming.  What system are you using for stat generation?


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 1, 2007)

Alright, here's the first draft of a warforged paladin.  I used 28 point buy, which I can adjust if need be, and I spent slightly more than 50% of my gold on one item - namely I bought an amulet of Con +4 since most of his abilities are con based.

All told this guy isn't particularly great in the damage-dealing department, but he's nearly impossible to kill.

[sblock=Shield]
Shield
Male Personality Warforged Paladin 7/Pious Templar 1
Alignment: LG
Deity: Onatar
XP: 28,000

Str: 14 (+2) [6 points]
Dex: 12 (+1) [4 points] 
Con: 24 (+7) [10 points, +2 level, +2 racial, +4 item]
Int: 12 (+1) [4 points]
Wis: 12 (+1) [6 points, -2 racial]
Cha: 8 (-1) [2 points, -2 level]

Class Abilities:  Aura of Good, Detect Evil, Smite Evil 2/day (+0 to hit, +7 damage), Smite Construct, Durable Will, Repair Damage (49 points/day), Aura of Courage, Immunity to Stunning, Spellcasting, Turn Undead, Special Mount, Remove Disease 1/week, Mettle.

Hit Dice: 8d10 + 56
HP: 104
AC: 23 (+9 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Dex), Touch 11, FF 22
DR: 2/Adamantine
Init: +1 (+1 Dex)
Speed: 20ft

Saves:
 Fortitude +14 [+7 base, +7 Con]
 Reflex +3 [+2 base, +1 Dex]
 Will +12 [+4 base, +1 Wis, +7 Con (ability)]

BAB/Grapple: +8/+10 
 Melee Attack: Warhammer +12 (1d8+3 damage, 19-20/x3)
 Melee Full Attack: Warhammer +12/+7 (1d8+3 damage, 19-20/x3)

Skills : 3 * (Level + 3)
 Knowledge: Religion +11 (11 ranks, +0 Int)
 Sense Motive +12 (11 ranks, +1 Wis)
 Ride +12 (11 ranks, +1 Dex)

Feats:
Adamantine Body (1st)
Weapon Focus: Warhammer (3rd)
True Believer (6th)

Languages: Common

Equipment:
 Amulet of Constitution +4 (16,000)
 +1 Heavy Steel Shield (1,170)
 +1 Body (1,000)
 +1 Impact Warhammer (8,310)
 Chain Shirt Barding for Horse

Money: 430gp

Spells/Day: 3

Spells Prepared: Bless Weapon, Silverbeard, Protection from Evil

Mount:

HD: 8d8+32 (68 hp)
Initiative: +1
Speed: 60 ft
AC: 20, Touch 10, FF 19
BAB/Grapple: +6/+15
Attack: Hoof + 10 (1d6+5)
Full Attack: 2 Hooves +10 (1d6+5) and 1 Bit +5 (1d4+2)
Space/Reach: 10ft/5ft
Saves: Fort +10, Reflex +7, Will +5
Abilities: Str 20, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 7, Wis 13, Cha 6
Feats: Run, Endurance, Improved Toughness
[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 1, 2007)

*Jaws warforged fighter 8*

[sblock=Jaws]
Jaws

Genderless Warforged Fighter 8
Lawful Neutral
Representing DrZombie


Strength 20 (+5) (16 +1 lvl 4 +1 lvl 8 +2 Gloves) 
Dexterity 14 (+2) 
Constitution 20 (+5) (16+2racial+2 amulet)
Intelligence 14 (+2) 
Wisdom 6 (-2) 
Charisma 6 (-2) 
 Size: Medium 
Height: 6' 6" 
Weight: 300 lb 
Skin: Silvery 
Eyes: Glowing green 
Hair: None 




Total Hit Points: 103(8d10+40)

Speed: 20 feet [adamantine]

Armor Class: 21 = 10 +1 [dexterity in armor] +8 [adamantine plating] +2 (body)

Touch AC: 11
Flat-footed: 20
Initiative modifier: +2 = +2 [dexterity]  

Fortitude save: +11 = 6 [base] +5 [constitution]  
Reflex save: +4 = 2 [base] +2 [dexterity]  
Will save: +0 = 2 [base] -2 [wisdom]  

Attack (handheld): +13/+8 = 8 [base] +5 [strength]  
Attack (unarmed): +13/+8 = 8 [base] +5 [strength]  
Attack (missile): +10/+5 = 8 [base] +2 [dexterity]  
Grapple check: +13/+8 = 8 [base] +5 [strength]  


Light load: 100 lb. or less
Medium load:101-200 lb.
Heavy load:201-300 lb.
Lift over head:300 lb.
Lift off ground:600 lb.
Push or drag:1500 lb.



Region of Origin: Mournland

Languages: Common Dwarven Elven  


+10/+5 Heavy Crossbow 1d10, crit 19-20/x2, range inc 120 ft., piercing

+14/+9 Glaive+1 Humanbane 1d10 +8, crit x3, two-handed, slashing
+14/+9 Greatsword +1 2d6+8, 19-20x2, two-handed,slashing
+8 Bite 1d6+2, piercing

When enlarged:
+14/+9 Glaive 2d8+10
+14/+9 Greatsword 3d6+10
+9 Bite 1d8+3

Feats:

Adamantine Body  
Jaws of Death  
Combat Expertise  
Whirlwind Attack  
Combat Reflexes  
Dodge  
Mobility  
Spring Attack  

Traits: 


Action Points: 9 (this level)
Climb Str* 15 =  +4 +11  
Intimidate Cha 4 =  -2 +6  
Jump Str* 9 =  +4 +11 -6 [speed 20]  
Search Int 5 =  +2 +3  
Spot Wis 3 =  -2 +5  
Swim Str** 4 =  +4   

Warforged


+2 constitution, -2 wisdom, -2 charisma (already included)

Composite plating makes armor unusable, 5% arcane spell failure

Cannot heal damage naturally

Does not eat, sleep, breathe

25% chance to avoid criticals and sneaks

-1 to -9 hp, inert but not progressing to death

Immune to poison, sleep, energy drain, disease, nausea, paralysis, fatigue, exhaustion

Slam for 1d4 bludgeoning

Adamantine body gives -5 armor penalty on certain skill checks.

Fighter

Bonus Feats (already included)


 Class HP rolled  


Jaws's Equipment:

Ring of Enlarge 2000 GP
Humanbane Glaive +1 8308 GP
Ring of Shield 2000 GP
Gauntlets of Ogre Power 4000 GP
Amulet of Health +2 4000 GP
Body +2 4000 GP
Greatsword +1 2350 GP


More about Jaws:
[/sblock]


----------



## megamania (Dec 1, 2007)

Sorry- posted this in a hurry-


Eberron
Core, All Eberron, "Complete" books, Spells / Magic Items book

32 point buy

8th level

Backgrounds are appreciated but now required for this adventure.

"simple" dungeon delve with unique style dungeon type.

Any Alignment.... CE will be treated accordingly as will LG.

Any other questions I will check here at least 2-3 times a day.


Rogues are good item

Healers / Repair people are good

Fighters are a very good idea

Always room for mages and the others


I will be using pictures and grids often since this is largely a Hack N' Slash adventure.  Role playing will be secondary but appreciated.


When all said and done we will be 9-10th level.


----------



## megamania (Dec 1, 2007)

SHIELD

Rarely deal with Paladins....  
True Believer is.....
Language...Druid?

and as a heads up.... often Mounts are tricky within a dungeon.


----------



## megamania (Dec 1, 2007)

JAWS

scary and reminds me of Long (warforged Ranger with Longbow, swords and the Jaw Attack) that crippled a group easily within... a dungeon.

Looks good at this point.


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 1, 2007)

*Kasthiras*

Alright I decided to go with a different concept. Going with a Valenar Elf Ranger/Revenant Blade (Player's Guide to Eberron pg. 142). I assumed 32 pt buy and 27,000gp. I also didn't take the Animal Companion and instead took the Distracting Shot class feature from the PHBII.

[sblock=STAT BLOCK Kasthiras]*Kasthiras/B]
Male Elf, Ranger5/RevBlade3
Medium Humanoid (Elf)

Hit Dice: 8d8+8 (48hp)
Initiative: +5
Speed: 30 ft. (6 squares)
Armor Class: 22 (+6 armor, +5 Dex, +1 Def), touch 16, flat-footed 17
Base Attack/Grapple: +8/+12

Attack: 
+14/9 Valenar Double Scimitar +1 (1d6+7) or
+13/8 Mighty Composite Longbow (Str +4) (1d8+4) 

Full Attack: 
+12/12/7/7 Valenar Double Scimitar +1 (1d6+5/1d6+3) or 
+13/8 Mighty Composite Longbow (Str +4) (1d8+4) 

Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Favored Enemy (+4 vs humans, +2 vs Magical Beasts), Distracting Shot

Special Qualities: Wild Empathy +4, Spells, Ancestral Guidance (2*), Hero of the Valaes Tairn, Shadow of the Past

Saves: Fort +6, Ref +10, Will +6
Abilities: Str 18, Dex 20, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 8

Skills: 
Climb +9 (5), Hide +21 (11), Jump +11 (5), Knowledge(history) +3 (2), Listen +13 (11), Move Silently +21 (11), Spot +13 (11), Survival +7 (5), Tumble +12 (5).

Feats: Track (B), Endurance (B), Two-Weapon Fighting (B), Blade Bearer of Valenar, Weapon Focus (Double Scimitar), Improved Two-Weapon Fighting

Alignment: Neutral Good
Current XP: 28,000 XP

Languages spoken: Common, Elven, Draconic

Equipment: +2 Mithril Shirt, +1/+1 Valenar Double Scimitar, Ring of Protection +1,Belt of Str +2, Gloves of Dex +2, Zaelshin Tu, Slippers of Spider Climb, Mighty Composite Longbow (Str+4), arrows, Handaxe, Light Hammer, Warhammer, Battleaxe, backpack, bedroll, 50' silk rope, rations (3 days), waterskin, whetstone, 4 pieces of chalk, belt pouch containing 12pp, 9gp, 3sp, 4cp.

Total weight carried is 70/100lb.
Current Load: Light

Spells Memorized(CL4): Longstrider
[/sblock]*


----------



## megamania (Dec 1, 2007)

Name to be Determined looks good.    A few things i want to look up but looks like a keeper....   if if the going trend suggests you will be the only fleshbag of the group     With that in mind-   healing potions?


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 1, 2007)

I might use some of the money I have left to buy potions, or I might change some things around so that I can afford a _Wand of Cure Light_ since the spell is on the Rangers spell list..


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 1, 2007)

[sblock=Knuckle's Stat Block]
	
	



```
Name: Knuckles
Class: Monk 6 / Zerth Cenobite 2   Age: ??
Race: Warforged          Height: 5' 6"
Size: Medium  	         Weight: 110 lbs
Gender: Male             Eyes: Bright Green
Alignment: Neutral Good  Hair: None
Deity:                   Skin: Amber

Class & Racial Traits:
Warforged                  Character
Imunnities: poison, sleep  Feats: 3 
effects, paralysis,        Ability Points: +1 Str
disease, nausea, fatigue, 
exhaustion, sickened,     
energy drain
Light Fort.: 25%          Zerth Cenobite
                          Monk Abilities: Unarmed Strike, 
Monk                        AC Bonus, Unarmored Speed
Unarmed Strike: 4d8       Temp. Distillation: 1/Day Extra Move Action
Flurry Of Blows: -1       Backslip: 1/Day reroll anything
Evasion, Still Mind
Ki Strike: (Magic)
Slow Fall: 30ft
Purity of Body

Str: 20 (+5)  Level: 8    XP:  15000
Dex: 14 (+2)  BAB: +5     HP:  65 (8d8+24)
Con: 16 (+3)  Grapple: +14 Dmg Red: -/-
Int: 08 (-1)  Speed: 50'  Spell Res: -
Wis: 14 (+2)  Init: 2     Spell Save: - 
Cha: 08 (-1)  ACP: 0      Spell Fail: 5%

       Base Armor Shld Dex Size Nat Misc Total
Armor:  10   +3   (+4)  +2  +0   +0  +4   19 (23) [21]
Touch:  16   Flat-Footed: 17

      Base Mod Misc Total
Fort:  5    +3  +1   +9
Ref:   8    +2  +1   +11
Will:  8    +2  +1   +11 [+2 vs Enchantments]

Armor           Bonus Dex ACP ASF  Weight Cost
Composite Plate  +3    +6  0   5    0lbs   1000
Force Shield     +4    -   0   0    0lbs   1 (2) Power Points
     

Weapon              Attack Damage  Critical  Range  Weight Cost 
Unarmed Strike       +11    4d8+5   20/x2     -      -     -
L. Unarmed Strike    +11    5d8+6   20/x2     -      -     -
Flurry             +10/+10  4d8+5   20/x2     -      -     -
L. Flurry          +10/+10  5d8+6   20/x2     -      -     -
      Battle Fists: +1 Enchantment bonus

Equipment Cost / Weight
Explorers outfit           (-gp / 0 lbs)
Bolts (60)                 (6gp / 6 lbs)
Flint & Steel              (1gp / 0 lbs)
Belt Pouch                 (1gp / 0 lbs)
Rations x3                 (1gp / 1 lbs)
Sunrods x2                 (4gp / 2 lbs)
Waterskin x1               (1gp / 3 lbs)
Monks Belt                 (13000gp / 2 lbs) [Waist]
Battle Fist                (2600gp / 2 lbs) [Gloves] 
Gauntlets of Ogre P. +2    (4000gp / 2 lbs) [Arms]
Third Eye Surge            (2100gp / 3 lbs) [Face] {3 Charges to Str & Dex checks & damage}
Vest of Resist +1          (1000gp / 3 lbs) [Chest]
Sandles of Springting      (2300gp / 3 lbs) [Feet] {3/Day +30 movement}


Total Gold Spent: 26000
Total Gold Remaining: 1000

Current Capacity: Light (45) 
Carry Capacity: Light: 0-133 Med.: 134-266 Heavy: 267-400 
Lift: 800 Drag: 2000

Languages: Common

Feats: (6)
Improved Grapple, Combat Reflexs, Improved Trip, 
Psiforged Body (4pps), Improved Natural Attack, Supreme Unarmed Strike

Skill Points: 33 Max Ranks: 11/5.5
Skills                Abil Ranks Mod Misc Total
Autohypnosis          Wis    6    +2   +2  10 [Synergy: Concentration]
Concentration         Con    5    +3        8
Knowledge (Psionic)   Int    5    -1   +2   6 [Synergy: Autohypnosis]
Psicraft              Int    5    -1   +2   6 [Synergy: Use Ps. Device]
Use Psionic Device    Cha    5    -2   +2   5 [Synergy: Knowledge]
Tumble                Dex    7    -1        6
```
[/sblock][sblock=Powers]
	
	



```
Total Power Points: 8 // Bonus Power Points: +6
Total Powers Known: 2 // Manifester Level: 2
1 Level (2)
Force Screen
Expansion
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 1, 2007)

I think a more effective feat for you (at first) would be Improved Natural Attack (from the Monster Manual or the SRD), which lets you deal damage with one natural attack (unarmed strikes in your case) as if you were one size larger.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 1, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> SHIELD
> 
> Rarely deal with Paladins....
> True Believer is.....
> ...




Oops, I forgot to swap languages (I copied the statblock format from a druid PC).  True believer is a prereq for Pious Templar, gives me a +2 insight bonus to a save 1/day and lets me use relics (the second part in all likelyhood won't matter, I just took it to get one level of Pious Templar because Mettle is part of what makes this guy unstoppable).

I don't usually think of Paladins either, but I was flipping through the warforged racial substitution levels and thought their version of Paladin was extremely cool (who needs charisma, we've got CONSTITUTION!).  As for the mount, I am fully expecting it to never show up in game, I just statted it out in case .  The basic plan of this character is to just be tough as hell to kill.  He's got a good AC, a crazy amount of HP, he can heal himself a lot of damage per day easily, and he's got a combination of crazy fort and will saves and Mettle (which is like Evasion for Fort and Will), so he's just a complete pain in the ass to take down.


DrZombie: A few things I think you missed.  Firstly Adamantine Body replaces the +2 armor bonus Warforged get with a +8 one (it doesn't stack), and also gives you DR 2/Adamantine.  Second, when enlarged you take a -1 penalty on attacks and AC (size penalty) which cancels out the strength bonus to attack.  Thirdly, you can use your bite and slam as secondary attacks (which I forgot too, actually), meaning if you full attack you can also Bite/Slam at -5, but you can never get iterative attacks with the bite (natural weapons never get iterative attacks).


----------



## megamania (Dec 2, 2007)

With a paladin on board this should be fun.....  [insert DM cackle and evil giggle]


Looks like a 

Warforged Paladin

Warforged Monk

V Elf Ranger / Rev Blade

Warforged fighter



Still room for two more


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 2, 2007)

I wouldn't mind playing a rogue. Maybe human (haven't thought about race yet), but a weaker fighter staying with the group for protection.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 2, 2007)

Warforged!  You know you want to.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 2, 2007)

LOL Fine, a Warforged Rogue......... gonna be different for me lol


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 2, 2007)

We just need a Artificer or two.....

Use the Warforged Scout out of the MMIII, that should make for a good rogue. 


-Blood


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 2, 2007)

Or an arcane caster.  A sorcerer would make a totally awesome healer for a warforged party, really, and would still have spells to spare for nuking.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 2, 2007)

Young, has not claimed a name yet (cuz I can't think of one)

Oh, and I had an issue with invisiblecastle. It kept changing the total number. I have no idea what was going on, but I only rolled once and got 3 different numbers. (I click the link to make sure that it works usually, the first time it was 35, then 23, then 28.)


```
Warforged Scout      class: Rogue 8
Size: Small
Color: Obsidian
Eyes: Steel
Alignment: CG

Str: 10    +0 mod       (12 - 2 racial)
Dex: 24   +7 mod       (16 + 2 level adj + 2 racial + 4 gloves of dex)
Con: 14   +2 mod        
Int: 14    +2 mod
Wis: 12   +1 mod        (14 -2 racial)
Cha:  6   -2 mod         (8 - 2 racial)

HP:  51        (8d6 + 2x8 con mod)     [url]http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1402620[/url]

AC:   23       (10 + 5 Mithral Body + 5 dex + 2 body +1 size)

Initiative:    +6

Speed:  20ft

Base Attack Bonus: +6/+1
   Masterwork Rapier:   +7/+2 to hit   dmg: 1d4   crit: 18-20x2

   Masterwork Shortbow:   +14/+9    dmg: 1d4    crit: x3   range: 60ft

Saving Throws: 
   Fortitude:     4        (+2 + 3 con mod)
   Reflex:        13        (+6 + 7 dex mod)
   Will:             3        (+2 + 1 wis mod)


Feats:
   Tactile Trapsmith
   Stealthy
   Mithral Body



Skills:
   Balance:          16       (11 ranks + 7 dex mod -2 armor)
   Climb:               9       (11 ranks + 0 str mod -2 armor)
   Disable Device:  18      (11 ranks + 7 dex mod)
   Hide:               23      (11 ranks + 7 dex mod + 2 Stealthy -2 armor + 5 cloak)
   Jump:               9      (11 ranks + 0 str mod -2 armor)
   Listen:             12      (11 ranks + 1 wis mod)
   Move Silently:   23     (11 ranks + 7 dex mod + 2 Stealthy-2 armor + 5 boots)
   Open Lock:       18     (11 ranks + 7 dex mod)                  
   Search:            17    (11 ranks + 7 dex mod)
   Spot:               12    (11 ranks + 1 wis mod)

Class Skills:
   Sneak Attack + 4d6
   Trapfinding
   Evasion
   Trap Sense + 2
   Uncanny Dodge
   Improved Uncanny Dodge

Languages:
   Common
   Halfling
   Dwarf
```
[sblock=Equipment]

Cloak of the Elvenkind      2,500gp
Boots of the Elvenkind      2,500gp
Gloves of Dexterity +4      16,000gp
Elemental Gem (2 earth)    4,500gp
Masterwork Rapier            320gp
Masterwork Shortbow       330gp
Arrows  (20)                       1g  
Caltrops                             1g
Masterwork Thieves Tools  100g
Belt Pouch                         1g
Silk Rope (50ft)                  10g
Tanglefoot Bag                   50g

[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 2, 2007)

Warforged Monk (aka Knuckles) is up and ready for review. 


-Blood


----------



## megamania (Dec 2, 2007)

I'll go until Wednesday to see if anyone else wants to jump in.  Then we begin.


----------



## megamania (Dec 2, 2007)

As a heads up-  I am also working on a higher level Eberron dungeon (trying for 15th level) to run here.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 2, 2007)

Megamania, I wanna play in that one too! lol

I just read the post about a Warforged Scout. I have a weakness for the scout class, so if the group would rather me go from rogue to scout, I will.


----------



## megamania (Dec 2, 2007)

That's fine with me  Nothing is set in stone...yet.


----------



## farmboymdp (Dec 2, 2007)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Megamania, I wanna play in that one too! lol
> 
> I just read the post about a Warforged Scout. I have a weakness for the scout class, so if the group would rather me go from rogue to scout, I will.



Warforged Scout is a... subrace, I suppose, of Warforged, not a class.

I might throw in a Warforged Sorcerer or Wizard.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 2, 2007)

Scout is a class also lol, Warforged is a race. I don't have MHB III, so I'd have to use complete adventurer for the scout class.


----------



## farmboymdp (Dec 2, 2007)

Megamania, would you allow anything from _Unearthed Arcana_, like alternate class features? I have an idea for a Warforged Domain Wizard, with the domain made up of _Repair X Damage_ spells.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 2, 2007)

I was looking at the scout class abilities compared to the rogues. I think it will be better to stay rogue. Some of the class abilities are not as much help as say......improved uncanny dodge. 

Question:   Height of a warforged? I'd like to be as small as possible. Heck, if there is a small size warforged, I volunteer! lol


----------



## farmboymdp (Dec 2, 2007)

OnlytheStrong, here are the stats for a Warforged Scout:

*Warforged Scout*
-2 Str, +2 Dex, -2 Wis, -2 Cha
Living Construct
Small
Speed 20 ft.
Composite Plating
Light Fortification
Favored Class: Rogue

Source: MMIII p.193


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice, thank you very much.


----------



## farmboymdp (Dec 2, 2007)

Scepter
Genderless Warforged Domain Wizard 5th/ Paragnostic Disciple 3rd Level
NG follower of Aureon
Talks in Purple
Out of Character Gray
Rolls Under Scepter

*Ability Scores*
Str 12 (+1) [4 pts]
Dex 14 (+1) [6 pts]
Con 16 (+3) [6 pts, +2 racial]
Int 20 (+5) [10 pts, +2 level, +2 _headband of intellect_]
Wis 10 (+0) [4 pts, -2 racial]
Cha 8 (-1) [2 pts, -2 racial]

*Statistics*
Hit Points: 49/49 [25 base, +24 Con]
Subdual Damage: 0
Init: +7 [+2 Dex, +5 _warning quarterstaff_]
BAB: +3 [+2 Wizard, +1 Paragnostic Disciple]
Grap: +4 [+3 class, +1 Str]
-------------------------
Armor Class: 14, touch 12, flat footed 12 [+2 armor, +2 Dex]
-----OR----- 20, touch 12, flat footed 18 [+8 _mage armor_]
Fort: +9 [+2 class, +3 Con, +2 familiar, +2 _vest of resistance_]
Ref: +6 [+2 class, +2 Dex, +2 _vest of resistance_]
Will: +9 [+7 class, +0 Wis, +2 _vest of resistance_]
-------------------------
Speed: 30 ft. [30 ft. base; Light load, Light armor]

*Attacks*
+5 melee, _+1 quarterstaff_, 1d6+2, x2.
+4 melee, melee touch, by spell.
+5 ranged, ranged touch, by spell.
+7 ranged, ray spell, by spell. [Against creatures with natural armor]

Speaks Common, Draconic, Giant, Goblin, Orc

*Skills*
Concentration *+14* [11 ranks, +3 Con]
Craft (armorsmithing) *+16* [11 ranks, +5 Int]
Knowledge (architecture and engineering) *+10* [5 ranks, +5 Int]
Knowledge (arcana) *+15* [10 ranks, +5 Int]
Knowledge (dungeoneering) *+6* [1 rank, +5 Int]
Knowledge (nature) *+6* [1 rank, +5 Int]
Knowledge (the planes) *+10* [5 ranks, +5 Int]
Knowledge (religion) *+10* [5 ranks, +5 Int]
Spellcraft *+18* [11 ranks, +5 Int, +2 synergy]
_(40 pts Transmuter, 22 pts Paragnostic Disciple)_

*Skill Tricks*
Collector of Stories [2 pts]

*Feats*
Eschew Materials [Level 1]
Scribe Scroll [Wizard 1]
Spell Focus (necromancy) [Level 3]
Split Ray [Wizard 5]
Metamagic School Focus (necromancy) [Level 6]

*Warforged Traits*
+2 Con, -2 Wis, -2 Cha
Living Construct
Medium-size
Speed 30 ft.
Composite Plating (5% Arcane Spell Failure)
Light Fortification
Slam Attack
Favored Class: Fighter

*Class Abilities*
Spells (see below) [Domain Wizard 1]
Arcane Domain (Forge Domain) [Domain Wizard 1]
Familiar (see below) [Domain Wizard 1]
Holy Texts [Paragnostic Disciple 1]
Lore +11 [Paragnostic Disciple 1]
Accurate Retort +2 [Paragnostic Disciple 1, 3]
Mind Over Matter [Paragnostic Disciple 2]

*Spells Prepared (4+1/6+1/4+1/4+1/3+1; CL 8th/9thD; DC 15 + spell level, or 16 + spell level for necromancy)*
0 - _caltrops, detect magic, ghost sound, read magic, repair minor damage_D.
1st - _benign transposition, enlarge person, grease, protection from evil, ray of clumsiness, ray of enfeeblement, repair light damage_D.
2nd - _glitterdust, repair moderate damage_D (2)_, _split_ ray of enfeeblement, web._
3rd - _dispel magic, greater mage armor, haste, ray of exhaustion, repair serious damage_D_._
4th - _dimension door, enervation, repair critical damage_D_, _split_ ray of exhaustion._
[D Indicates bonus spell from Arcane Domain]
[sblock=Spell Slots Used]0 - 
1st - 
2nd - 
3rd - greater mage armor
4th - [/sblock]*Spellbook*
0 - All.
1st - _benign transposition, grease, magic missile, protection from evil, ray of clumsiness, ray of enfeeblement, repair light damage, silent image._
2nd - _alter self, glitterdust, repair moderate damage, web._
3rd - _dispel magic, greater mage armor*, haste, ray of exhaustion, repair serious damage_
4th - _defenestrating sphere*, dimension door, enervation, mass resist energy*, repair citical damage, wall of good._
[* Indicates spell purchased and copied]
[sblock=Spell Itemization]*3rd Level*
Greater Mage Armor [150 gp service, 300 gp materials]
*4th Level*
Defenestrating Sphere [200 gp service, 400 gp materials]
Mass Resist Energy [200 gp service, 400 gp materials][/sblock][sblock=Forge Domain]*Forge Domain Spells*
0 - _repair minor damage_
1st - _repair light damage_
2nd - _repair moderate damage_
3rd - _repair serious damage_
4th - _repair critical damage_
5th - _mass repair light damage_
6th - _total repair_
7th - _body of war_
8th - _iron body_
9th - _awaken construct_[/sblock]*Coins* 10 pp, 20 gp, 8 sp [27,000 gp base]

*Equipment*
_+1 illuminating/ +1 warning quarterstaff_ [11,100 gp]
_Headband of intellect +2_ [4,000 gp]
_Vest of resistance +2_ [4,000 gp]
_Eternal wand (identify)_ 2/2 [820 gp]
Wand of _invisibility_ 50/50 [4,500 gp]
Wand of _repair light damage_ 50/50 [750 gp]
Antitoxin (1 vial) [50 gp]
Spellbook [Free]
Satchel [1 sp]
Inkpen [1 sp]
Ink (8-oz. vial) [8 gp]
Map case [1 gp]
[sblock=Familiar]*Templeton*
Tiny animal (rat); HD 8d4; hp 24; Init +2; Spd 15 ft., climb 15 ft., swim 15 ft.; AC 18, touch 14, flat footed 16 (+2 Dex, +2 size, +4 natural); BAB +2; Grap -10; Atk Bite +8 melee (1d3-4); Full Atk Bite +8 melee (1d3-4); Sapce/Reach 2.5 ft./ 0 ft.; SA Deliver touch spells; SQ Alertness, improved evasion, share spells, empathic link, speak with master, speak with rodents, low-light vision, scent; SV Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +11; Str 2, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 9, Wis 12, Cha 2.
*Skills:* Balance +10, Climb +12, Hide +14, Move Silently +10, Swim +10.
*Feats:* Weapon Finesse.
*Skill Notes:* +4 racial bonus on Hide and Move Silently checks; +8 racial bonus on Balance, Climb, and Swim checks; can always take 10 on Climb and Swim checks; can use Dex modifier on Climb and Swim checks instead of Str; can take run action while swimming.[/sblock][sblock=Sources]*Complete Arcane* Defenestrating Sphere (p.103), Split Ray (p.83)
*Complete Champion* Paragnostic Disciple (p.94)
*Complete Mage* Metamagic School Focus (p.45)
*Complete Scoundrel* Collector of Stories (p.85)
*Eberron Campaign Setting* Warforged (p.21), Repair X Damage (p.114)
*Magic Item Compendium* Eternal Wand (p.159)
*Spell Compendium* Benign Transposition (p.27), Greater Mage Armor (p.136), Ray of Clumsiness (p.166), Mass Resist Energy (p.174)[/sblock]
-farmboymdp


----------



## farmboymdp (Dec 2, 2007)

A message to DrZombie and any who can spare the skill points: it might be good to max out a Craft skill (like armorsmithing, for example), so you can heal yourself during downtimes. You know, so the Wizard isn't the only party member capable of healing _everyone else_.


----------



## megamania (Dec 2, 2007)

farmboymdp said:
			
		

> Megamania, would you allow anything from _Unearthed Arcana_, like alternate class features? I have an idea for a Warforged Domain Wizard, with the domain made up of _Repair X Damage_ spells.





Considering how badly it looks like we need a mechaniac ..... sure.   I do have the book but have read little of it.   Did you use it already when making your character?


----------



## farmboymdp (Dec 2, 2007)

No, I didn't, but I will go back and adjust things now.


----------



## megamania (Dec 2, 2007)

farmboymdp said:
			
		

> A message to DrZombie and any who can spare the skill points: it might be good to max out a Craft skill (like armorsmithing, for example), so you can heal yourself during downtimes. You know, so the Wizard isn't the only party member capable of healing _everyone else_.




Good idea, two of you for stabalizing.


----------



## megamania (Dec 2, 2007)

Looks like we can start on Wednesday then.


----------



## farmboymdp (Dec 2, 2007)

I just remembered I won't be able to post on Wednesday until the evening, hope it doesn't ruin things.


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 2, 2007)

Anyone got some extra gold for a cure light wounds wand for my "fleshbag"?


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 2, 2007)

You know, being the only living critter in this party is going to be pretty hard, considering that we don't actually have a cleric o.0


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 2, 2007)

I had 849 gold left over, you can use it. But you have to buy my warforged some dinner.......er............. um.............. oil?


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 3, 2007)

If there was a way for me to be a warforged and take the Revenant Blade PrC I would have. I just thought playing a Valenar elf would be interesting. And with a wand of Cure Light Wounds, I can heal you "metalheads" a bit also. Though it will all be at 1/2 normal.


----------



## megamania (Dec 3, 2007)

Appears "Fleshbag" is beginning to stick   sorry mistacollins


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm still on time to post my character?? =P Forgot about this


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 3, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> Appears "Fleshbag" is beginning to stick   sorry mistacollins




Oh don't worry about it. I kind of like the term for the only non-warforged in the group. Though you won't see my character using it in game.


----------



## Ilium (Dec 3, 2007)

Sorry, but I won't be posting a character after all.  It sounds like a blast, but I don't want to overextend myself and I'm getting busy at work again.  So the Warforged Scout...Scout that OnlyTheStrong is looking at should be a GO. 

Have fun!


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 3, 2007)

Still planning on starting Wednesday? And who all is playing in this game?


----------



## megamania (Dec 3, 2007)

Looks like a 

Warforged Paladin

Warforged Monk

V Elf Ranger / Rev Blade

Warforged fighter

Warforged magic user


and yes-  Tuesday night / Wednesday I should begin.   I'll still be looking over characters until then.


----------



## megamania (Dec 3, 2007)

Ilium said:
			
		

> Sorry, but I won't be posting a character after all.  It sounds like a blast, but I don't want to overextend myself and I'm getting busy at work again.  So the Warforged Scout...Scout that OnlyTheStrong is looking at should be a GO.
> 
> Have fun!





That's okay.   I am one that definitely understands a busy life and work place. (married, 2 kids and work 70 hours a week)


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey. Count me in for the 15th level dungeoncrawl. Looks like a lot of fun. Dibs on the psion.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 3, 2007)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> DrZombie: A few things I think you missed.  Firstly Adamantine Body replaces the +2 armor bonus Warforged get with a +8 one (it doesn't stack), and also gives you DR 2/Adamantine.  Second, when enlarged you take a -1 penalty on attacks and AC (size penalty) which cancels out the strength bonus to attack.  Thirdly, you can use your bite and slam as secondary attacks (which I forgot too, actually), meaning if you full attack you can also Bite/Slam at -5, but you can never get iterative attacks with the bite (natural weapons never get iterative attacks).




Thank NMF

I took a +2 enchantment to his body, which I read somewhere that it is supposed to be possible. 
Adjusted the rest.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 3, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Hey. Count me in for the 15th level dungeoncrawl. Looks like a lot of fun. Dibs on the psion.



Match your psion with my Kalastar Dark Blade Soul Knife   


-Blood


----------



## megamania (Dec 4, 2007)

Still rewriting that dungeon but yeah-   we had fun when I ran my game group through it.  However, we are talking about this one now and it looks like I will begin it after midnite or tommorrow before noon. (I have the day off from the store but a doctor's appointment to go to).


----------



## megamania (Dec 4, 2007)

Segment 001 has been entered in the Play section.  Either go there or use the link within my signature.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 4, 2007)

Hmm, 15th level.  If I was being evil I could make a guy with 10 levels of Dervish ^_^

Also, you seem to have posted our game thread in the story hour forum.


----------



## megamania (Dec 5, 2007)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Also, you seem to have posted our game thread in the story hour forum.





LOL!!!!


Sorry.... there is an example of what getting 4 hours of sleep does to you.   I believe my link has been corrected and there is now a thread within PbP.


----------



## megamania (Dec 7, 2007)

Game on!


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 7, 2007)

on my way to post (sorry for being late)


----------



## megamania (Dec 7, 2007)

That's alright.   I was just worried something happened to you.   You were very quick to reply in Dragon's Hoard (TM).... kinda miss that game.....


----------



## megamania (Dec 9, 2007)

Answered most of my questions by buying Complete Champion.   I like that Prestige class.  Thumbs up.   Its nice to see a Paladin being made to be interesting.....  Never would have thought of myself considering playing one before...


----------



## megamania (Dec 16, 2007)

are we still playing?


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 16, 2007)

I know I am.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 16, 2007)

Present.

-Blood


----------



## megamania (Dec 27, 2007)

college students?

post from work?


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 29, 2007)

holidays. probably be back at the first of the year.


----------



## megamania (Jan 5, 2008)

Just let me know when everyone is ready to go again.   Between holiday and life traumas we have stopped.  Just let me know when we are ready to go again.   I'm itchy to begin killing people here


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 5, 2008)

Present and ready to get going again. 

-Blood


----------



## farmboymdp (Jan 7, 2008)

I am back and will be ready to play starting tomorrow.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 8, 2008)

back, but won't be able to post until tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## megamania (Jan 11, 2008)

Who is back and whom is not?

It is starting to look like a dead game.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 11, 2008)

Unfortunately I have some bad news. I am going to have to drop out of this game. when I picked this one up, thinking I had time, I was unemployed and not doing much. 

Well I got a job at the beginning of the new year, joined a hockey league, and am going back to school for my Masters. I am not going to be able to dedicate the little time I have to another game.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Present, but I think I am the only one. 


-Blood


----------



## farmboymdp (Jan 13, 2008)

Megamania, I have to apologize, but I think I'm going to have to drop this game (and all my games, for that matter). I've just begun the agonizing process of selling my house and moving, which I anticipate will take at least a few months. When it's all settled I will try to get back into PbP gaming. I wish you luck, and that goes for everyone I've played with here at ENworld.


----------



## megamania (Jan 14, 2008)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Present, but I think I am the only one.
> 
> 
> -Blood



Looks that way


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 15, 2008)

So were do we go from here?


-Blood


----------



## megamania (Jan 16, 2008)

Somewhere between opening it up for new recruits and canning it since this is my fourth PbP that went bust.


----------

